# Recommend embroidery machine for Shoes and bags



## staright (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi

I'm thinking to buying embroidery machine for shoes, bags and caps.
So I was consideration to purchase ricoma em 1010 or avance 1501c but I think it is not good choice in this forum.

Please advise me which is good for me, I exactly need for shoes especially. Actually, it is first time purchasing so I'm so confused TT

Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Shoes will be pretty hard to hoop. You will have limited placement options.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

You need to buy a machine with the smallest bobbin arm you can get for shoes and most bags. We run a Melco machine for shoes and bags, shoe you need a arm clap system and we use mighty hoop for bags.


----------



## EmBMomma (May 20, 2020)

staright said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm thinking to buying embroidery machine for shoes, bags and caps.
> So I was consideration to purchase ricoma em 1010 or avance 1501c but I think it is not good choice in this forum.
> ...


YOU DO NOT WANT A RICOMA!!! Do not purchase one because they are trash. I own a 6 head and the machine can only do a decent flat, I would not trust it with shoes for sure. The stitchout of hats I did last night, because they told me "user error", but I have 2 Barudans that can stitch out the same file just fine.

Barudan and ZSK are the best on the market. I kick myself everyday for buying the Ricoma!

There are far more people selling their Ricoma's then any other machine out there and the majority of Ricoma's are NEW. Don't get caught up in their flashy marketing scheme.


----------



## staright (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you for all response!

I think I'm going to do limited work so I don't need lot of needle.

Also, I may not be working on shoes.
I

Now I searched this machine.

1. Happy 7 Journey($8,950) or 12 Needle($10,950) + cap frame($394) - software seperated

2. Melco 16 needle -Design Shop Lite Software
https://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/melco-amaya-bravo-lite.php
(question ; Do I have to addition cap frame for caps job?)

3. Barudan or SWF but doesn't know price quote, ZSK is not enough budget to purchase.

I main job is caps, bags(with large bag/heavy duty), towel,t-shirt and I will use a few of thread color.

In this case, which is most good decision for my first purchase?


----------



## tshirtjunction (Feb 25, 2019)

Any industrial embroidery machine can embroider shoes, bags, and most do caps with no problem, the key to printing shoes, and backs is the hoop method. While you can hoop some bags its a pain, and you cannot hoop shoes, I once said when I ran the Embroidery Network that if you could hoop it, you could embroider it. 

I recommend Hooptech clamps, they make clamps for shoes, gloves, pockets and various hat location including the sides, and back of hats, These clamps work best on single head industrial machines and they are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## staright (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you for your response!


----------



## mirrabellam (Jul 29, 2021)

Hey, I don't know about a machine like that. To be honest, I know some friends that would need this. I have heard that they have damaged their shoes and would like to restore it. I think that it can be claimed a way to restore footwear. Nevertheless, if we discuss about me here, I am more of a person who verifies the shoes ten times before purchasing it. A good tool for me is [Link to a commercial abrasion machine removed] this testing machine. It shows how resistant the shoes I am going to buy are and this helps me understand whether I want those shoes or nah.


----------



## tshirtjunction (Feb 25, 2019)

mirrabellam said:


> Hey, I don't know about a machine like that. To be honest, I know some friends that would need this. I have heard that they have damaged their shoes and would like to restore it. I think that it can be claimed a way to restore footwear.


I have embroidered everything from Toilet paper to carpet, shoes included, depending on your industrial machine you can purchase hoops specially designed for shoes. I use a Tajima TMEX c1501 which is about 20 years old. I am not affiliated with the company nor do I get any kickbacks but what I use for hooping specialty items is the following;

Hooptech products. Embroidery Machine Accessories > HoopTech Products

I have their strap clamp, shoe clamp, their ICT Clamp setup. for back and side of the hats. 

Frank Prokator
Tshirt Junction


----------



## ReiQ (Apr 26, 2021)

mirrabellam said:


> Hey, I don't know about a machine like that. To be honest, I know some friends that would need this. I have heard that they have damaged their shoes and would like to restore it. I think that it can be claimed a way to restore footwear. Nevertheless, if we discuss about me here, I am more of a person who verifies the shoes ten times before purchasing it. A good tool for me is [Link to a commercial abrasion machine removed] this testing machine. It shows how resistant the shoes I am going to buy are and this helps me understand whether I want those shoes or nah.


I wish someone else could send me his opinion


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

mirrabellam said:


> Hey, I don't know about a machine like that. To be honest, I know some friends that would need this. I have heard that they have damaged their shoes and would like to restore it. I think that it can be claimed a way to restore footwear. Nevertheless, if we discuss about me here, I am more of a person who verifies the shoes ten times before purchasing it. A good tool for me is [Link to a commercial abrasion machine removed] this testing machine. It shows how resistant the shoes I am going to buy are and this helps me understand whether I want those shoes or nah.


Let me get this straight. You carry this machine into shoe stores and they let you basically sandpaper new shoes before you decide to buy them? 🤣


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I use my ricoma to do shoes with the robo frame. It might not be the best machine but it's made me thousands of dollars. Matter fact I'm about to run hats on it in a few.


----------

